# Fischfutter



## CrazzyStorm (19. Oktober 2013)

Hallo ich bin´s Dennis und suche ein Futter fürs Verein fischen sollte nicht alzu teuer sein da ich erst 14 bin und daher mein buget eingeschränkt ist es sollte mit dingen sein die man zuhause hat das Gewässer ist die mosell und dort möchte ich auf Rotaugen etc. stippen mfg dennis


----------



## H.Senge (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fischfutter*

Nimm dir 5 Dosen MAis mit ans Wasser, eine PAckung Paniermehl, ein bisschen Weizenkörner und Graupen, oder was auch immer du findest in Muddis Küche. Nimm Linsen oder was auch immer. Wenn du Brassen möchtest nimm noch etwas zucker dazu. alles in einen Eimer, trocken verrühren, dann der mais dazu, wenn die Flüssigkeit nicht reicht noch ein WENIG Wasser dazu. und von der Pampe fütterst du vorsichtig an. nicht zu viel, du willst die Fische nicht sättigen. Wenn du viel Strömung hast macht es sinn ein WENIG lockere Erde ins Futter zu mischen, damit die klumpen auf den Boden sinken bevor sie sich auflösen.



Viel Erfolg beim Vereinsangeln. Und schau auch vieleicht mal was die Kollegen neben dir anfüttern und schreibs in dein Notizbuch fürs nächste Mal 




lg,
Heino


----------



## Schuppi 56 (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fischfutter*

Na du Des ist ein fach nimm ne Dose mais ,maden paniermehl und eine Packun g vom feeder erdbeer das dust du in nenn eimer rein .
Rezept:

! packung maden und Mais zu sammen mit ca 250gr Paniermehl und 500gr Erdbeer feeder zusammen mischen in eimer mit deckel am vorabend und am wasser nimmt du mur so viel wasser das du einen brösseligen teig bekommst dann ab in futterspirale und fertig ist billiges futter . und hilft bei Brassen rotaugen ,nasen ,Barben auch karpfen und Schleien nehmen es denn im Herbst ist wichtig Geruch und Farbe da hilft rot am besten kannst auch noch ne Vanille schote ausschaben und mit untermengen ist auch ok 

und zum beschweren bei strömung mach nenn Kiesel rein wenn du anfütern tust sonst nur in Futterkorb ein stopfen und fertig das die wa szum tuhn haben und Vorfach blos ca 10 unter Futterkorb enden lassen 
Köder kannst auch den mais und maden als coiktail nehmen Haken größe 12-8 
Und beim Stippen   füttere immer  10-20 cm ober halb der Angelstelle denn bei strömung treibt es ab und  fisch suchen bekanntlich wo das futter her kommt 
denn süße  macht noch mehr hunger   und neugire zum suchen sowieso  also dann  sei vorstichtig denn auch  in der mosel könne Karpfen noch aktiv sein  wenn dei so um die 11c+ hat   
lg


----------



## Andal (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fischfutter*

Jesssasmariandjosef... da toppt sich einer immer wieder selber.


----------



## hanzz (20. Oktober 2013)

Für den Preis einer Vanilleschote bekommst n Kilo Fertigfutter 
Würde jetzt zur Zeit auch nicht mehr so süß an die Sache gehen.

Aber der Jung sitzt wahrscheinlich eh heut schon am Wasser.


----------



## kati48268 (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fischfutter*



Andal schrieb:


> Jesssasmariandjosef... da toppt sich einer immer wieder selber.


:q

Und immer wieder sag ich mir, 
dass ich nicht mehr in solche Futter-Threads reinschaue... |rolleyes


----------



## Naturliebhaber (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fischfutter*



Andal schrieb:


> Jesssasmariandjosef... da toppt sich einer immer wieder selber.


 
Da steht in den beiden Beiträgen deiner Vorredner nun nicht gerade signifikanter Unsinn drin. Ich verstehe deshalb deine Aufregung nicht so ganz |kopfkrat


----------



## nordbeck (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fischfutter*

es geht eher um die nicht vorhandene rechtschreibung als um den inhalt. das ist zum teil schon ein trauerspiel in diesem forum ^^


----------



## gurkenfahrstuhl (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fischfutter*



nordbeck schrieb:


> es geht eher um die nicht vorhandene rechtschreibung als um den inhalt. das ist zum teil schon ein trauerspiel in diesem forum ^^


Definitiv  @ andal: Ick wees wat du meenst


----------



## Andal (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fischfutter*

Neben der Buchstabensuppe hat er auch recht eigenwillige Interpretaionen zum Thema zu bieten... einfach Jessasmariandjosef! 

Kieselsteine in den Futterkorb stopfen, 10 bis 20 cm Vorhalt um die Abdrift durch die Strömung auszugleichen u.s.w.. Was macht er dann bei stehenden Gewässern? Füttert er dann punktgenau aufs Schwimmerspitzl, weil das Futter sonst nicht bolzengerade am Grund ankommt? Alles sehr kryptisch!


----------



## Andal (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fischfutter*

Isser nich süss!?


----------



## W-Lahn (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fischfutter*

@ BreamHunter: Sehr gutes 1. Posting! #d


----------



## hanzz (22. Oktober 2013)

Also ich erkenn kein Niedermachen und schon lang keine Mitleidsnummer.
Alles nicht so ernst nehmen.


----------



## Andal (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fischfutter*

Lasst ihn doch, wo er doch so stolz ist, dass er das mit dem Zweitaccount hinbekommen hat.


----------



## Schuppi 56 (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fischfutter*



Andal schrieb:


> Neben der Buchstabensuppe hat er auch recht eigenwillige Interpretaionen zum Thema zu bieten... einfach Jessasmariandjosef!
> 
> Kieselsteine in den Futterkorb stopfen, 10 bis 20 cm Vorhalt um die Abdrift durch die Strömung auszugleichen u.s.w.. Was macht er dann bei stehenden Gewässern? Füttert er dann punktgenau aufs Schwimmerspitzl, weil das Futter sonst nicht bolzengerade am Grund ankommt? Alles sehr kryptisch!


 
Mein leiber Herr Andal 
es geht darum das futter soll steuen und mit eienr Kugel  so viel wie möglich   an zu locken und dass wirst du mit ner  boden  Fütterung nicht erreichen  denn wo die kleinen sind kommen auch die großen  hin  um zu suchen  also  manstopft den korb mit futter und nicht mit Steinen  und stein kommt nur in die futterkugel wenns ne Strömung hat   .
Man sollte es lesen denken und dann handeln  denn  wenn du so bei uns  fischt  wie du des  schreibst dann wirst vermutlich lauter S  fangen S= Schneider  
lg


----------



## Nobbi 78 (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fischfutter*



Schuppi 56 schrieb:


> Mein leiber Herr Andal
> es geht darum das futter soll steuen und mit eienr Kugel  so viel wie möglich   an zu locken und dass wirst du mit ner  boden  Fütterung nicht erreichen  denn wo die kleinen sind kommen auch die großen  hin  um zu suchen  also  manstopft den korb mit futter und nicht mit Steinen  und stein kommt nur in die futterkugel wenns ne Strömung hat   .
> Man sollte es lesen denken und dann handeln  denn  wenn du so bei uns  fischt  wie du des  schreibst dann wirst vermutlich lauter S  fangen S= Schneider
> lg



 ;+ #c |kopfkrat ;+


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fischfutter*

Abonniert !! :m:m:m


----------



## Andal (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fischfutter*

Es bleibt nach wie vor kryptisch. 

Schuppi, dir scheint irgendwie zu entgehen, dass Burgkirchen nicht der Nabel der Welt ist, den es ohnehin nicht gibt. So wie es diesen Umbilicus nicht gibt, gibt es aber durchaus sehr unterschiedliche Methoden der Fütterung, auch solche, die kontraproduktiv wirken, so man sie mit einer Streuung der Futtergaben versieht. Auch gibt es Methoden, die gerade dazu ausgelegt sind, Kleinfisch auf dem Platz zu versammeln und solche, die versuchen das peinlichst genau zu vermeiden. Du kannst mir folgen?

Und ja, es ist weiterhin recht unerfreulich, deine Beiträge zu deuten. Bitte überarbeite sie doch vor dem Senden mit einem Rechtschreibprogramm. Das könnte womöglich dazu führen, dass man auch versteht, was du versuchst auszudrücken. So wie es jetzt läuft ist es eher ein Ratespiel... "was könnte er gemeint haben".


----------



## Knispel (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fischfutter*

@Schuppi,

lese einmal in einer ruhigen Minute dieses Werk :
http://www.flussangler.com/Flussangler-com_Die_Grundangelfibel.pdf

denn verstehst du was Andal meint  ....


----------



## prinzbitburg112 (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fischfutter*



			
				-BreamHunter- schrieb:
			
		

> Und so wie ich das beobachtet habe geben sie auch in anderen Foren ihren Senf gerne hinzu .


Wenn man Ahnung hat (die hat Andal zweifelsfrei),kann man es.
Hat man aber keine,sollte man zumindest so lange den Mund halten,bis man weiss,wovon man redet.



Knispel schrieb:


> @Schuppi,
> 
> lese einmal in einer ruhigen Minute dieses Werk :
> http://www.flussangler.com/Flussangler-com_Die_Grundangelfibel.pdf
> ...


#6
Wobei anzumerken ist,dass es nur ein Bruchteil seines Wissens ist.


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fischfutter*



CrazzyStorm schrieb:


> Hallo ich bin´s Dennis und suche ein Futter fürs Verein fischen sollte nicht alzu teuer sein da ich erst 14 bin und daher mein buget eingeschränkt ist es sollte mit dingen sein die man zuhause hat das Gewässer ist die mosell und dort möchte ich auf Rotaugen etc. stippen mfg dennis



Es gibt einen Onlineshop, der mir leider Gottes momentan nicht einfallen will, der Fertigfutter im 20-Kilo-Sack zu einem unschlagbaren Preis anbietet. Da kommst du mit keinem Supermarkt-Mix dran, was das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis angeht.

Da hast du mehr von, als wenn du dir irgendeine Supermarkt-Pappe zusammenbastelst. Bei Bedarf kannst du das Fertigfutter deinen Bedürfnissen anpassen, z.B. mehr Paniermehl zum festpappen.

Wünsche dir einen Sack zu Weihnachten und du hast erst mal mehr als genug.

Ich bin mir sicher einem anderen Kollegen hier fällt der Shopname ein. Vielleicht hören sie dir zuliebe kurz mit dem Rumgezicke auf und nennen dir den Shop.


----------



## Andal (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fischfutter*

http://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j...13KOk1Oqfn2QlzMKOBw6JOQ&bvm=bv.55123115,d.d2k


----------



## fordfan1 (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fischfutter*

Danke für den Link,da ist ja mit einem Sack für nen schmalen Taler der Jahresvorrat gesichert 

BTW.,hat einer von euch mit diesem Futter schon Erfahrungen gesammelt,würde mich ja mal reizen es auszuprobieren...


----------



## Andal (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fischfutter*

Ich habe es selber noch nicht probiert, aber hier im Forum gibts jede Menge an positiven Berichten dazu.


----------



## fordfan1 (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fischfutter*

Alles klar,dann werde ich mal zwei Beutel zum "verköstigen" ordern.


----------



## Slick (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fischfutter*

Die sogenannten Profis kochen auch nur mit Wasser.

Also nichts weltbewegendes. 

Eventuell ist ja der Kochtopf aus Platin,aber Stahl verrichtet die gleichen Dienste.|kopfkrat

Die Erfahrung kommt mit dem Alter und davon hat der Herr Andal genug,wenn man mal seine älteren Beiträge durchforstet.


Grüße


----------



## Andal (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fischfutter*

Stimmt haargenau, ich habe in meinem Leben noch nie an einem Wettangeln teilgenommen, wozu auch!? Das zu tun, weist noch lange keinen Angler aus. 

Aber ich vertrete meine Meinung mit meinem Namen und meinem Konterfei, nicht aus der zweiten, dritten Reihe und vermeintlich unerkannt. Du auch?


----------



## Schuppi 56 (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fischfutter*



Andal schrieb:


> Es bleibt nach wie vor kryptisch.
> 
> Schuppi, dir scheint irgendwie zu entgehen, dass Burgkirchen nicht der Nabel der Welt ist, den es ohnehin nicht gibt. So wie es diesen Umbilicus nicht gibt, gibt es aber durchaus sehr unterschiedliche Methoden der Fütterung, auch solche, die kontraproduktiv wirken, so man sie mit einer Streuung der Futtergaben versieht. Auch gibt es Methoden, die gerade dazu ausgelegt sind, Kleinfisch auf dem Platz zu versammeln und solche, die versuchen das peinlichst genau zu vermeiden. Du kannst mir folgen?
> 
> Und ja, es ist weiterhin recht unerfreulich, deine Beiträge zu deuten. Bitte überarbeite sie doch vor dem Senden mit einem Rechtschreibprogramm. Das könnte womöglich dazu führen, dass man auch versteht, was du versuchst auszudrücken. So wie es jetzt läuft ist es eher ein Ratespiel... "was könnte er gemeint haben".


Sehr geehrter hr .Andal:
das mit der rechtschreibung ist ja so ne sache das man ja zum bleistift Syntetic so schreibt und in de schreibt man es eben so süntetik Zitat stren TV von gestren abed .
so nun mal zum eigentlichen teil ich lade dich gerne an unsere Gewässer ein du mit deiner mischung und wir mit unseren mischungen und methoden werden sehen wer dann mit langen bart und und wartenden blick da sitzt.

denn haben ja schon mehr mals einige alt ausehen lassen beim fischen . und du gefällst mir die kleinen zeigen den großend as futter denn die neugiere der goßen fische führt über die kleinen .
also nun kneife nicht und nimm die einladung an und lasse dir ne lehrstd erteilen .denn hab von hir einige aus dem bord die extra kommen und sich das Futter mischen lassen und sagen da ist man immer überfordert mit 2 ruten .
und ergebnisse können sich auch sehen lassen .
bilder gibts bei uns nur wenn die im topf kommen eher nicht sind keine spassangeler sonder fisch ist essen und mit den posiert man nicht
lg


----------



## W-Lahn (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fischfutter*

@ Schuppi: Liest du dir eigentlich deine geistigen Ergüsse vor dem posten nochmal durch? Ist wirklich anstrengend diesen Buchstabensalat zu deuten. #d


----------



## phirania (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fischfutter*

Was ist das hier????
ABC Ratespiel ????;+;+;+|kopfkrat|sagnix


----------



## Schuppi 56 (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fischfutter*



W-Lahn schrieb:


> @ Schuppi: Liest du dir eigentlich deine geistigen Ergüsse vor dem posten nochmal durch? Ist wirklich anstrengend diesen Buchstabensalat zu deuten. #d


 
ja w-lahn wenn du etwas balasmico und oliven öl nimmt und gut durchmischt wirst den text passend bekommen 

denn bei uns ist ja wie gesagt die Rechtschreibung schon ein problem in der schule selbst germanisten sagen das es problematisch ist einen text vom alt deutschen is neu deutsche zu überstzen ohne gramatik und rechtschreib fehler 
beispiel :
geheimvoll oder geheimnisvoll 
das war gestern in der stern Tv die frage was Rechtschreib technisch richtig ist 
und in der grundschule lernt man heute Fata statt vater 
denn es gisbt mehr solche sachen denn du wirst mir recht geben das die deutsche sprache einige gravierne fehler hat zum beispil bei den zahlen 21 steht die zahl und sagen tut man einundzwanzig richtig wäre aber zwanzig eins wo mit sich ja bereits ja die E U komision auch schon befasst also lassen mir de kirch im dorf und schreiben es wie mir meinen dann kanns jeder lesen und sich auch ein süppchen draus kochen 
lg


----------



## W-Lahn (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fischfutter*

Ich kritisier nicht deine eventuell vorhandene Rechtschreibschwäche, sondern deine offensichtliche Faulheit. Es ist doch nicht zu viel verlangt den Text noch einmal Korrektur zulesen, bevor man ihn postet. Abgesehen von deinen Rechtschreibfehlern, lässt du nämlich auch Buchstaben weg oder verdrehst diese, beides köntest du durch ein erneutes Lesen reduzieren.


----------



## Schuppi 56 (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fischfutter*



W-Lahn schrieb:


> Ich kritisier nicht deine eventuell vorhandene Rechtschreibschwäche, sondern deine offensichtliche Faulheit. Es ist doch nicht zu viel verlangt den Text noch einmal Korrektur zulesen, bevor man ihn postet. Abgesehen von deinen Rechtschreibfehlern, lässt du nämlich auch Buchstaben weg oder verdrehst diese, beides köntest du durch ein erneutes Lesen reduzieren.


 
das liegt an der tastaur die klemmt ab zu mal  aber bevor ne  neue  lieber  ne rute  die was ok ist auch wenns bj 76 ist und von dam ist . du  faulheit oist nur wnnn man zu hause izt und  nicht am wasserit bei den fischen 

na du mal anders gesehn wnen man die jahre denkt was man aus der schule ist und damls immer 1ode r 2 hatte in deutsch  und damals schiffahrt so  geschriebne hat und heute schifffahrt so schreibt  wer da wohl jezt  was zuviel drin hat  die neu  reform oder  warens frühers dümmer ?

aber  d akönnten mir de ganze bord  damit zu müllen mit den tehma  .
lg


----------



## Wizard2 (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fischfutter*

punkt und Komma sind aber kein deutsches Phänomen.


----------



## Knispel (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fischfutter*

Alo , ich habbe das erste Tüte Katofelschipps alle , machd weiter soh.

Man, auf was für ein Niveau soll das denn hier noch sinken ? Schppi 56, du bist schon ein toller Kerl oder muss ich schon Meister sagen - kannst du dir aber auch vorstellen das es Angler ( auch ich zähle dazu ) gibt, die nicht die Masse der Fische sehen sondern das wie und warum ? 
Nee bestimmt nicht, sonst würdest du nicht soein Sch$$$$ zusammenschreiben. Ich setze mich gerne mit einer Rute aus der Zeit von Dr. Karl Heinz nebst Centre Pin mit dir hin - mal sehen was denn kommt ?


----------



## Schuppi 56 (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fischfutter*



Knispel schrieb:


> Alo , ich habbe das erste Tüte Katofelschipps alle , machd weiter soh.
> 
> Man, auf was für ein Niveau soll das denn hier noch sinken ? Schppi 56, du bist schon ein toller Kerl oder muss ich schon Meister sagen - kannst du dir aber auch vorstellen das es Angler ( auch ich zähle dazu ) gibt, die nicht die Masse der Fische sehen sondern das wie ? Nee bestimmt nicht, sonst würdest du nicht so ein Sch$$$$ zusammenschreiben. Ich setze mich gerne mit einer Rute aus der Zeit von Dr. Karl Heinz nebst Centre Pin mit dir hin - mal sehen was denn kommt ....


 ja knispel das  nehme ich gerne an  an unseren stamm gewässern  und  dann sehen mir  wo es endet denn  da hats schon einiges an  ruten bruch und rollen schrott gegeben  also dannwerde ich dich  2014 dran erinnern  an dieses sätzchen mit den aufnehmen  mal sehne wer dann die nase vorn hat  .
denn auch die aus  BW kommen wider und freuen sich schon auf die neue saison  2014  der zeit kann ich ja wieder  mischen und  verbessern aus  den ganzen 2013er programm .

denn ist ja immer so das es  anders läuft als man denkt am wasser hatten heuer  genug   an karpfen  Forellen und  äschen   blos hecht is heuer  mager bei uns  also hoffe du  bist auf karpfen  und welse angerichtet  denn die sind immer 
am haken zu finden  also dann  viel spass beim fischen 
lg


----------



## Andal (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fischfutter*

@ Schuppi:

Wenn ich mal wieder in der alten Heimat bin und die Jahreszeit passt, dann nehme ich gerne deine Einladung an und zeige dir auch gerne, wie ich die ersten 45 Jahre meines Lebens im Chiemgau geangelt und gefangen habe. So fremd wie glaubst, sind mir deine Bedinungen bei Leibe nicht.

Du wirst aber sicherlich verstehen, dass ich mir dafür keine extra Mühen machen werde, dafür ist mir der Weg dann doch zu weit und das Geld zu schade.

Dein Alter Ego hat hier ja schon vermeintlich mangelnden Respekt angemahnt. Der vernünftige schriftliche Ausdruck in einem Forum ist auch ein Aspekt, der dazu beiträgt, ob man das Gegenüber resepktieren kann. Bei einem 14jährigen Migranten hätte ich ja noch ein Einsehen, dass es mit der Rechtschreibung noch etwas holperig hergeht. Aber bei einem, nach eigenem Bekunden, erwachsenen Mannsbild hat die Gaudi ein Loch und das nun plötzlich sternTV und das Präkariatsfernsehen das Maß der Dinge im schriftlichen Austausch wären, ist schon eine sehr gewagte These, oder!?


----------



## Knispel (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fischfutter*

Du Andal, du kennst dich doch in der Ecke aus ! Welch ein Gewässer meint dieser Supermann, wo Forellen, Äschen, Karpfen, Hechte und Waller in trauter Nachbarschaft miteinander leben ?


----------



## Andal (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fischfutter*

Ich bin da auch am rätseln. Außer der Alz (inklusive aller Ab-, Ein- und Zuleitungen) und dem Alzstau in Hirten ist da nichts weltbewegendes. Aber wahrscheinlich ist es ein superobertopgeheimes Privatgewässer, das noch nicht mal auf GE erkennbar ist und selbstverständlich nicht genannt werden darf 

Aber es muss so eine Art anglerisches Delphi sein. Denn laut seinen Aussagen werden ja dort die allgemeinen Standards für die Fütterung weltweit festgelegt.


----------



## Taxidermist (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fischfutter*

@Schuppi



> na du mal anders gesehn wnen man die jahre denkt was man aus der schule ist und damls immer 1ode r 2 hatte in deutsch


Du aber nicht, niemals!

Ich meine es gar nicht böse, aber da ich mich schon einige male durch deine Texte gekämpft habe, empfehle ich dir ganz dringend, dir eine Rechtschreibprüfung von deinem Browser zu installieren.
Dieses ist nicht schwer und wenn du z.B. Firefox verwendest, kannst du sogar wählen, zwischen "alter" und "neuer" Rechtschreibung.
Ich denke, dies ist die einzige Möglichkeit hier (richtig) verstanden zu werden!

Machs einfach, tut nicht weh!

Wenn nicht, wirst du zumindest bei mir auf der Ingnorliste landen, denn es ist mir einfach zu anstrengend deinen Buchstabensalat zu entwirren!


So zum eigentlichen Thema kann ich nur sagen, dass ich mein Futter auch immer nur aus Haushaltsmitteln mische und nehme was der Schrank gerade so hergibt.
Mais, Haferflocken, Paniermehl, Kartoffeln(gekocht),Nudeln(gekocht),  dazu noch ein paar Maden und fertig zum Köfi fangen.
Allerdings gehört zu einem Wettkampffutter wahrscheinlich doch etwas mehr know how, welches ich nicht habe!

Jürgen


----------



## Lui Nairolf (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fischfutter*

Also - ich will auch gern was lernen ... hab auch nicht weit an deine/meine Stammgewässer ... kannst du es mir nicht zeigen?

Gesendet von meinem Handy - entschuldigt die Rechtschreibfehler.


----------



## nordbeck (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fischfutter*

so sehr ich ein freund von offtopic geflame bin, hätte ich doch ne frage zum eigentlichen thema. wie kann der versandhandel das futter so günstig anbieten? selbst beim teuersten sinds ja nur max 1,50 € pro kilo. da ist paniermehl ja teurer und der händler hat sogar mini pellets etc im futter?

frag nur aus interesse, weil das ja deutlich weniger als die hälfte dessen ist was man bei etablierten futterherstellern zahlt.

schuppi, ich bekomm echt kopfschmerzen von deinen texten. das ist nicht bildlich gemeint, sondern wörtlich. beim konzentrierten lesen von diesen buchstabenketten tun mir wirklich die augen und der kopf weh.
 inhaltlich kann ich da nichts zu sagen, weil ich nicht mal die transkription erfolgreich hinbekomme.


----------



## Andal (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fischfutter*

Da siehst du, was die anderen Anbieter für eine Gewinnschöpfung haben, denn NB wird auch bei diesen Preisen noch etwas daran verdienen.


----------



## Knispel (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fischfutter*



nordbeck schrieb:


> so sehr ich ein freund von offtopic geflame bin, hätte ich doch ne frage zum eigentlichen thema. wie kann der versandhandel das futter so günstig anbieten? selbst beim teuersten sinds ja nur max 1,50 € pro kilo. da ist paniermehl ja teurer und der händler hat sogar mini pellets etc im futter?


 
Das hab ich mich beim aufmachen der von Andal gelinkten Seite auch gefragt. Entweder ist es zusammengefegtes / überpoduziertes bzw. nicht abgenommenes Futter oder es liegt eine riesige Verdienstspanne in diesen Produkten ? Letztlich kann ich sie aber auch in Asiatischen bzw. Osteuropäischen Ländern unter meinem Lable herstellen lassen ( siehe z.B. Nordseekrabben. Werden hier gefangen, in Marokko gepuhlt und als frisch hier wieder verkauft ).


----------



## nordbeck (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fischfutter*

naja, ich finde wer sich entschliesst in deutschland zu wohnen, kann sich auch bemühen die örtliche sprache zu erlernen. gilt für jedes andere land natürlich genauso.

und bevor jetzt kommt, scheiss nazi usw. ich bin gebürtiger holländer und hab deutsch auch erst wirklich gelernt als ich zugezogen bin. vielleicht bietet das ja auch mal ein denkanstoß. eigeninitiative statt hinter der herkunft verstecken, wie wär das? 
gleiches gilt für legasthenie und lese und rechtschreibschwäche. ich kenn juristen die ein vollprädikatsexamen trotz dieser einschränkungen geschafft haben. natürlich ist das anstrengend, aber besser als sich hinter sowas zu verstecken.

andal, ja das dachte ich mir schon, trotzdem ist die preisdiskrepanz enorm. vor allem kostet ein kilo paniermehl im einzelhandel ja schon fast ein euro


----------



## Andal (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fischfutter*

Wenn dem wirklich so ist, dann soll er es rechtzeitig sagen und ich verspreche dir in die hohle Hand, dass keiner daran auch nur den geringsten Anstoß nimmt. Und wieso muss das sein Alter Ego aufs Tablett bringen, geht das nicht selber?


----------



## Lui Nairolf (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fischfutter*



-BreamHunter- schrieb:


> Ich habe alles gespeichert was hier geschrieben wurde falls es noch weiter gehen sollte .



Gratuliere. 


Gesendet von meinem Handy - entschuldigt die Rechtschreibfehler.


----------



## Schuppi 56 (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fischfutter*



Andal schrieb:


> Ich bin da auch am rätseln. Außer der Alz (inklusive aller Ab-, Ein- und Zuleitungen) und dem Alzstau in Hirten ist da nichts weltbewegendes. Aber wahrscheinlich ist es ein superobertopgeheimes Privatgewässer, das noch nicht mal auf GE erkennbar ist und selbstverständlich nicht genannt werden darf
> 
> Aber es muss so eine Art anglerisches Delphi sein. Denn laut seinen Aussagen werden ja dort die allgemeinen Standards für die Fütterung weltweit festgelegt.


 
Andal du hast den oberlauf der alz vergessen von seebruck bis zur brauerrei in truchtlaching denn da sind äschen , marraiken hecht, waller Aitel und forellen drin (bach und see see) hat der traunreuterverrein .
und nicht zum vergessen der einlauf in marktl wo sich auch alles mögliche tummelt .

aber helf dir sagt dir der salzachsee in liefering was der egelsee bei mattsee und der holzöstersee oder gar der coloradosee bei trasdorf was und der waldsee bei mittererb wenn ja dann gut ansosten findet man die bei google 
ps  gerne und  unkosten sind halt immer die karte und bei misserfolg gebe ich  dir dann gerne von meine futterkompositionen  zum testen denn habe da einige die bereits bis  in den rems murrkreis gehen und  gute erfolge beim testen gebracht haben 
lg


----------



## Knispel (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fischfutter*



Schuppi 56 schrieb:


> marraiken hecht, lg


 
Frage : Was ist das für ein Fisch oder sind es zwei ? Hecht kenn ich - marraiken sind mir vollkommen neu - oder ist das ein Vulgärname ( Ortsname ) für eine bekannte Fischart ?


----------



## Andal (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fischfutter*

Siehst du... es geht doch. Wenn man nur raten muss, wird es komplizert. Die Gewässer kenne ich und die meisten habe ich auch befischt. Wie schon gesagt ich bin in der Region als Angler groß geworden.

Bei der Alz zwischen See und Altenmarkt ist es mit den Beständen halt leider seit Jahren so eine Sache. Je nachdem wie die verschiedenen Arten der Kormorane zuschlagen, so sind auch im Anschluss die Fänge und die waren vor 30 Jahren mal in Ordnung. Von da an gings bergab.


----------



## nordbeck (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fischfutter*



Knispel schrieb:


> Das hab ich mich beim aufmachen der von Andal gelinkten Seite auch gefragt. Entweder ist es zusammengefegtes / überpoduziertes bzw. nicht abgenommenes Futter oder es liegt eine riesige Verdienstspanne in diesen Produkten ? Letztlich kann ich sie aber auch in Asiatischen bzw. Osteuropäischen Ländern unter meinem Lable herstellen lassen ( siehe z.B. Nordseekrabben. Werden hier gefangen, in Marokko gepuhlt und als frisch hier wieder verkauft ).



die gewinnspanne wird natürlich enorm sein, aber selbst haushaltsfutter kriegt man denk ich nicht für den preis gemischt  zumal ja nun auch noch pellets und partikel enthalten sein sollen |kopfkrat|kopfkrat

das mit den krabben die in marokko gepuhlt werden war übrigens mal so. bedingt durch die hohen treibstoffpreise und freizügkeits der neu eu-länder, wird nun entweder mit leiharbeitsfirmen aus osteuropa gearbeitet, oder gar direkt dort produziert^^


----------



## Andal (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fischfutter*

Mairenken. Die haben aber nichts mit den Coregonen zu tun. Die kannst du eigentlich nicht kennen, die gibts im Norden nicht.

http://www.lfvbayern.de/fischlexikon/mairenke/


----------



## nordbeck (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fischfutter*

boah, von mairenken auf marraiken zu kommen ist echt hart


----------



## Knispel (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fischfutter*



Andal schrieb:


> Mairenken. Die haben aber nichts mit den Coregonen zu tun. Die kannst du eigentlich nicht kennen, die gibts im Norden nicht.
> 
> http://www.lfvbayern.de/fischlexikon/mairenke/


 
Danke, Alburnus chalcoides kenne ich nur aus der ichthyologischen Fachliteratur. Die Art gibt es wie du bereits richtig feststelltest, bei uns im Norden nicht.


----------



## Schuppi 56 (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fischfutter*



Andal schrieb:


> Da siehst du, was die anderen Anbieter für eine Gewinnschöpfung haben, denn NB wird auch bei diesen Preisen noch etwas daran verdienen.


 
ja die preise  ,
die sind doch immer auf maximalen  Gewinn gerechnet bei der industrie  .
also ich hab mal so übern Daumen gepeilt zusammen gerchnet was auf 100kg unkosten sind .
  10kg Kürbiskernmehl geröstet  15,--€
 50kg fischfutter 38,--€
150kg alte Semmeln 25,--€
 30kg  erdbeer pulver 30,--€
50kg mais  ist sammeln und schroten 5,--€ strom 
  1kg vanille pulver rein 40,--€
10kg melasse  trocken  3,50€
das reicht für 2 jahre  
also nun weisst was die  verdienen wenndas kg6,99€ kost 
sag mir keiner  das muss so sein 
also alles sage ich auch nicht denn sonst wärs ja kein geheim rezept und  kaufe auch teils futter zu aber  von nenn bekannten der  auch futter mischt und mir ab und zu erfahrungen austauschen .
nun  habt ihr wieder was zutuhn  bin gespannt was jezt an fragen oder  antworten kommt 
lg


----------



## nordbeck (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fischfutter*

ja das sind ja immer noch knapp 1,50 pro kilo und dann geht man von selbst gesammeltem mais aus. wenn man also nicht den bauern auf dem feld beklauen will kommt sowas noch dazu. auch sonstige gewürze wie curry, koriander oder auf was die friedfische noch so stehen ist nicht enthalten. der versandhändler ist schon extrem günstig.

schuppi, guter leserlicher post, fast ohne fehler übrigens.

edit. ich seh grad du hast da nicht 100 sondern 300 kilo überschlagen.

also 50 cent pro kilo, wird aber mit den von mir genannten sachen immer noch bei +-1 euro rauskommen


----------



## Schuppi 56 (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fischfutter*



nordbeck schrieb:


> boah, von mairenken auf marraiken zu kommen ist echt hart


 sorry aber  den fisch mag ich genauso wening wie die renken selbst 
lieber nenn bachsaibling  oder seeforelle  auf den teller 
mairenken = im öaterreichischen  wortlaut die mairanken
 denn bei uns is die rotauge  ein rotauge und keine plötze 
oder der Aitel kein döbel oder dickopf und der zander kein schill oder Hechtbarsch 
und die  Braxen  keine Brasse  weil der hecht is ein hecht und der aal ein aal
mfg


----------



## gründler (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fischfutter*

*Ich kenn nur Eisenia F. und die dürfen in einem guten Wettkampffutter nicht fehlen.*

*Abgesehen von der bindung der einzelnen Mehle der struktur des Angelgewässers dem Kies anteil oder doch lieber erde obwohl auch Lehm gehen könnte um zu sagen das Bisquitmehl die bindung erhöht und Hanf eher Plötzen zieht warum auch manche eher auf süß stehen und Mücken in Lehm gefüttert werden und wieso Squads und Pinkis nicht das gleiche sind weil Mais auch mit rein gehört und nicht zu vergessen die Wolkenbildung abschätzen,was sich natürlich morgen im anderen Sektor wieder als völliger mist entpuppen könnte weil im Sektor morgen die Verhätnisse anders sind und dann lieber Eibisquit genommen werden sollte um dieses mit Maulwurfserde oder Terra de ....oder Mutterboden vom feld hinter dem Sektor ah und dann muss ich ja noch sagen...... *
*das Wettkampffutter eine Wissenschaft für sich ist,nun fragt ihr euch woher ich Spinner das wissen will.*

*Das kann vieleicht der Knispel beantworten dem ich das schon mal auf der Stippermesse erklärt habe.*

|rolleyes

#h


----------



## Andal (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fischfutter*

Jeder Anbieter nimmt genau das, was er bekommen kann und so lange bereitwillig 7,- € für die Tüte bezahlt wird, wären die Anbieter ja schön dumm, das nicht zu nehmen. Der freie Markt...!

Ich zahle für meinen Basismix 22,- € für den 20 kg Sack. Das ist eine recht gute Feedermischung, die ich allerdings, auf die jeweiligen Gewässer abgestimmt, noch mit allerlei Zutaten aufmotze. Beim Basismix tue ich mir keine eigene Mischerei an, da es meistens ja sowiso nur Träger- und Füllmaterial im kompletten Futter ist.

Ich verrate auch gerne das größte Futtergeheimnis überhaupt: Der Fleck und der Zeitpunkt wo man es hinwirft macht das Kraut fett und das steht auch auf einer 10,- € Tüte nicht drauf.


----------



## Andal (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fischfutter*

Vergesst mal bitte nicht, wo wir jetzt alle angeln, da macht es auch beim Futter einen gewaltigen Unterschied, ob man es in Südostbayern, am Mittelrhein, oder im hohen Norden einsetzt.


----------



## nordbeck (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fischfutter*



Schuppi 56 schrieb:


> sorry aber  den fisch mag ich genauso wening wie die renken selbst
> lieber nenn bachsaibling  oder seeforelle  auf den teller
> mairenken = im öaterreichischen  wortlaut die mairanken
> denn bei uns is die rotauge  ein rotauge und keine plötze
> ...



wieso zitierst du mich dabei? das was du schreibst hat keinerlei bezug auf das was ich schrieb. mir scheint als sei nicht nur deine rechtschreibung schwach|kopfkrat:m


----------



## Schuppi 56 (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fischfutter*



Andal schrieb:


> Mairenken. Die haben aber nichts mit den Coregonen zu tun. Die kannst du eigentlich nicht kennen, die gibts im Norden nicht.
> 
> http://www.lfvbayern.de/fischlexikon/mairenke/


 
Andal  du ich sage  die gehört zu den  Salomonieden den  hat ja die sogenante Fettflosse .
du und überings  sind unser Fishce nicht mit butt und Dorsch verwandt  bis auf die Aalrutte  denn  die wird auch Süsswasserdorsch genannt 
lg


----------



## nordbeck (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fischfutter*



Andal schrieb:


> Jeder Anbieter nimmt genau das, was er bekommen kann und so lange bereitwillig 7,- € für die Tüte bezahlt wird, wären die Anbieter ja schön dumm, das nicht zu nehmen. Der freie Markt...!
> 
> Ich zahle für meinen Basismix 22,- € für den 20 kg Sack. Das ist eine recht gute Feedermischung, die ich allerdings, auf die jeweiligen Gewässer abgestimmt, noch mit allerlei Zutaten aufmotze. Beim Basismix tue ich mir keine eigene Mischerei an, da es meistens ja sowiso nur Träger- und Füllmaterial im kompletten Futter ist.
> 
> Ich verrate auch gerne das größte Futtergeheimnis überhaupt: Der Fleck und der Zeitpunkt wo man es hinwirft macht das Kraut fett und das steht auch auf einer 10,- € Tüte nicht drauf.



ja, aber schaumal, dann bist du doch auch schnell bei 2 euro pro kilo, oder? das von dem versand ist ja deutlich günstiger. daher auch meine frage dazu. wenn man die notwendige gewinnschöpfung im kopf behält muss der das ja für unter 30 cent im kilo produzieren?|kopfkrat

7euro pro kilo ist übrigens schon ne nummer. für den van den eynde zwei kilo sack zahlt man in der regel 7 euro. und das ist ja nun wirklich gutes und etabliertes futter, oder?


----------



## Knispel (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fischfutter*



gründler schrieb:


> *Das kann vieleicht der Knispel beantworten dem ich das schon mal auf der Stippermesse erklärt habe.*
> 
> |rolleyes
> 
> #h


 
Nun aber D. , verrate doch nicht alles - wie steh ich jetzt da ....


----------



## Schuppi 56 (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fischfutter*



Knispel schrieb:


> Sag doch lieber :
> Rotauge = Rutilus rutilus
> Aitel = Leuciscus cephalus
> Zander = Stizostedion lucioperca
> ...


 
So  jezt frage  wer gehört alles zu den cyriniden   denn da s sind alle Karpfen artige fische  darunter auch die Weissfische  wie nasen ,Barben usw:
und noch eine frage  an dich   was ist der unter schied  zwischen Dorsch und kablijau ?
hoffe du musst nicht googlen dennda weis man als fischer 
lg


----------



## Knispel (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fischfutter*

Nee brauch ich nicht - Gadus morhua ist keine 50 km von mir heimisch. Gleiche Fischart nur anderer Name .


----------



## gründler (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fischfutter*

*Ach ja Salzwasserfutter hab ich ja ganz vergessen zu erzählen..also da sollte man auf Salz nicht verzichten sagt ja schon der Name des futters wichtig ist hier ein hoher Kies anteil süß würde auch gehen weil ja Salz mit drin ist auf Squads kann man hier verzichten weil Fischmehl mit rein muss abgesehen vom Honig und Caster auch englische Maden gemischt mit Italienischen und Pinkis aus Polen mit geschnippelten Würmen aus Deutschen Mist mit nen schuß Monstercrab abgebunden auf Bisquitmehl Eibisquit und Keksmehl dazu noch Bentonit und das futter für Tonne 5 ist fast fertig durch unseren hohen Kiesanteil brauchen wir zum durchmischen ein Rührwerk wie es auf dem Bau verwendet wird aufs Sieben können wir hier verzichten weil bei 35m Wassertiefe kommt es nur darauf an das es unten ankommt.*

|rolleyes


----------



## Schuppi 56 (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fischfutter*



nordbeck schrieb:


> ja das sind ja immer noch knapp 1,50 pro kilo und dann geht man von selbst gesammeltem mais aus. wenn man also nicht den bauern auf dem feld beklauen will kommt sowas noch dazu. auch sonstige gewürze wie curry, koriander oder auf was die friedfische noch so stehen ist nicht enthalten. der versandhändler ist schon extrem günstig.
> 
> schuppi, guter leserlicher post, fast ohne fehler übrigens.
> 
> ...


 
ja du  misch pro jahr ca 100kg trocken masse  und der rest  wird in  20kg eimer  mit deckel aufbewart 
also da siehst da sman auch mit  billigen futter was machen kann  drum  sage ich mach gerne kleine mischungen für tests an anderen gewässern 
lg


----------



## Andal (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fischfutter*

Beim Futter muss man aber auch unterscheiden. Einmal das Futter für den ganz normalen Angler und eine Anwendung auf einen Zielfisch, oder eine Angelmethode ausgerichtet. Und einmal des Futter für den wirklich ambitionierten Wettfischer. In einem Vergleichsfischen kann einen Feinheit beim Futter enorm was am Ergebnis ausmachen. Dafür legt man für das Zeug auch ordentlich ab. Das ist dann aber nicht nur teurer, sondern, wenn es einer drauf hat, auch wirklich besser. Man kann schon Fische vom Nachbarn wegfüttern...

Im alltäglichen Gebrauch spielt das aber bei weitem nicht die Rolle, weil ja die konkurierende Fütterung fehlt. Da brauchst du kein Spitzenfutter, da geht der Sack auch mit einem guten Futter zu.

Aber man kennt ja die Angler... gut ist nie gut genug und das Bessere ist der Feind des Guten. Darum legen halt manche los, als gings um die WM, oder sonstwas.


----------



## gründler (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fischfutter*



Knispel schrieb:


> Nun aber D. , verrate doch nicht alles - wie steh ich jetzt da ....


 
Du machst dat scho,im März sollten wa mal wieder nen Kaffe oder evtl. im November jetzt mal sehen evtl.guck ich rum.


Nu aber weiter mit Fischfutter......


----------



## Knispel (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fischfutter*



gründler schrieb:


> *Ach ja Salzwasserfutter hab ich ja ganz vergessen zu erzählen..also da sollte man auf Salz nicht verzichten sagt ja schon der Name des futters wichtig ist hier ein hoher Kies anteil süß würde auch gehen weil ja Salz mit drin ist auf Squads kann man hier verzichten weil Fischmehl mit rein muss abgesehen vom Honig und Caster auch englische Maden gemischt mit Italienischen und Pinkis aus Polen mit geschnippelten Würmen aus Deutschen Mist mit nen schuß Monstercrab abgebunden auf Bisquitmehl Eibisquit und Keksmehl dazu noch Bentonit und das futter für Tonne 5 ist fast fertig durch unseren hohen Kiesanteil brauchen wir zum durchmischen ein Rührwerk wie es auf dem Bau verwendet wird aufs Sieben können wir hier verzichten weil bei 35m Wassertiefe kommt es nur darauf an das es unten ankommt.*
> 
> |rolleyes


 
Du hast vergessen, dass noch 10 ml Urin pro kg Trockenfutter einer 30 jährigen Jungfau mit rein muss - dass ist erst der Bringer ! :c

@Gründler - ich bin diesess Jahr auf der Raubfisch - und nim März auf der Stippermesse auf jeden Fall vertreten. Ich will mir noch eine 4 1/2 " Pin bei Andi zulegen ...|rolleyes:l


----------



## Andal (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fischfutter*



Schuppi 56 schrieb:


> Andal  du ich sage  die gehört zu den  Salomonieden den  hat ja die sogenante Fettflosse .
> du und überings  sind unser Fishce nicht mit butt und Dorsch verwandt  bis auf die Aalrutte  denn  die wird auch Süsswasserdorsch genannt
> lg



Garantiert nicht, denn dann hätte die Mairenke ein bezahntes Pflugscharbein und das hat die Mairenke nicht. Sie zählt zu den Weifischen, zu den Cyprinidae.

Familie: Karpfenfische (Cyprinidae)

Gattung: Alburnus – Art: Mairenke (Chalcalburnus chalcoides)


----------



## Knispel (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fischfutter*

Schuppi, leg dich nicht mit uns alten - ehemaligen Gewässerwarten in punkto Ichthyologie an, da ziehst du den kürzeren. Nicht alles was eine Fettflosse hat ist genau sovel ein Salmonide, wie alles was wie eine Frau aussieht bei näherer Betrachtung auch eine ist ...
Ameiurus nebulosus ( Zwergwels ) z.B. hat auch eine Fettflosse ist aber kein Salmonide.


----------



## grubenreiner (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fischfutter*

Da ist man mal ne Woche nicht im Board und verpasst glatt so einen Thread.
Ganz großes Kino 

Zum Futter:
Die Mischungen von N.Bleisteiner (also aus dem Link von Andal) sind schon echt günstig.
Ich denke 2 Faktoren die da rein spielen sind dass N.B. soweit ich weiß einerseits auch für einige andere Firmen (die dann mit Aufschlag umlabeln) produziert und andererseits sehr große Mengen absetzt. Wer schonmal bei seiner Hausmesse war weiß wovon ich rede, da kommen zig Leute extra mit Anhängern oder Transportern um dann Palettenweise das Futter wegzukarren. Da hat sogar schon mal die grüne Rennleitung gezielt Kontrollen auf Überladung durchgeführt.
Ich selbst hab schon "Karpfen Spezial", "Brassen Vanille" und "Allround Vanille" gehabt und alle drei haben sehr gut funktioniert.


----------



## nordbeck (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fischfutter*

danke grubenreiner. werds dann auchmal versuchen


----------



## grubenreiner (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fischfutter*

wobei ich dazu sagen muß dass ich alle 3 Sorten noch mit Hanfmehl aufgeppept habe (mach ich fast mit jedem Futter).
Und von den drei oben genannten hat mir "Karpfen Spezial" am wenigsten gefallen, liegt aber daran dass es recht fruchtig ist und fruchtig bei mir hier nicht so gut läuft.


----------



## Schuppi 56 (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fischfutter*



nordbeck schrieb:


> naja, ich finde wer sich entschliesst in deutschland zu wohnen, kann sich auch bemühen die örtliche sprache zu erlernen. gilt für jedes andere land natürlich genauso.
> 
> und bevor jetzt kommt, scheiss nazi usw. ich bin gebürtiger holländer und hab deutsch auch erst wirklich gelernt als ich zugezogen bin. vielleicht bietet das ja auch mal ein denkanstoß. eigeninitiative statt hinter der herkunft verstecken, wie wär das?
> gleiches gilt für legasthenie und lese und rechtschreibschwäche. ich kenn juristen die ein vollprädikatsexamen trotz dieser einschränkungen geschafft haben. natürlich ist das anstrengend, aber besser als sich hinter sowas zu verstecken.
> ...


ja und eswegen hol ich die semmeln und mach es selber  reine handarbeit  denn Maschinen kosten strom und der  erhöht den preis  dann ja  und daweiss ich das nur semmeln drin sind und keine  Mohn sesam odr  gar brezen mit dabei sind 
eben nur die  reien semmeln  ( kaiswer semmeln und eierweckerl )
lg


----------



## Taxidermist (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fischfutter*

Das ist hier jetzt zum Profifutterthread geraten!

Hat vielleicht irgend jemand noch den Eingangspost von dem 14 jährigen
Jungangler in Erinnerung?



> *ich bin´s Dennis und suche ein Futter fürs Verein  fischen sollte nicht alzu teuer sein da ich erst 14 bin und daher mein  buget eingeschränkt ist es sollte mit dingen sein die man zuhause hat  das Gewässer ist die mosell und dort möchte ich auf Rotaugen etc.  stippen*


Der Junge wird sich bestimmt, für ein wahrscheinlich einmaliges Vereinsfischen, 300kg Futter auf Halde legen!

Jürgen


----------



## Balam0r (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fischfutter*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Das ist hier jetzt zum Profifutterthread geraten!
> 
> Hat vielleicht irgend jemand noch den Eingangspost von dem 14 jährigen
> Jungangler in Erinnerung?
> ...



:m |good:


.. ein eifriger (und amüsierter) Mitleser


----------



## Schuppi 56 (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fischfutter*



Andal schrieb:


> Beim Futter muss man aber auch unterscheiden. Einmal das Futter für den ganz normalen Angler und eine Anwendung auf einen Zielfisch, oder eine Angelmethode ausgerichtet. Und einmal des Futter für den wirklich ambitionierten Wettfischer. In einem Vergleichsfischen kann einen Feinheit beim Futter enorm was am Ergebnis ausmachen. Dafür legt man für das Zeug auch ordentlich ab. Das ist dann aber nicht nur teurer, sondern, wenn es einer drauf hat, auch wirklich besser. Man kann schon Fische vom Nachbarn wegfüttern...
> 
> Im alltäglichen Gebrauch spielt das aber bei weitem nicht die Rolle, weil ja die konkurierende Fütterung fehlt. Da brauchst du kein Spitzenfutter, da geht der Sack auch mit einem guten Futter zu.
> 
> Aber man kennt ja die Angler... gut ist nie gut genug und das Bessere ist der Feind des Guten. Darum legen halt manche los, als gings um die WM, oder sonstwas.


andal du wenn ich so deinen  text lese  hast du  bedingt recht.

Denn wenn  man sieht was industrie boilis da  verfüttert werden  ,dann muss man  wie du sagst  weg füttern und   das ist bei uns in der region  eben das problem  denn da hauen die am tag schnell mal 5kg boilies rein  .
Ergebinis ist dann  das überfütterung  da ist , also muss man sich ja  wa seinfallen lassen "um den Fisch   die lust auf das  fressen und  suchen zu ermöglichen , denn vollgefressene Fische  beissen nicht .
Also  die einladung an dich steht und   du kennst ja die Region  also denke muss dir  dann nicht extra sagen  das stärkeres gerät von Vorteil ist an den Gewässern. also freu  mich auf dich schon zum fischen  .

Denn wie gesagt hab da einige die kommen alle 2 wochen vom Rems-Murr kreis und sind zufrieden mit den Fängen 
Denn  Flusskarpfen  mit 17kg ist ja nicht zum verachten 
oder am egelsee in einer nacht 9 Starke wild karpfen  keinen unter 70cm und 6kg  2 Hechte und 3 Zander denke ist ein  guter aber nicht supertag  gewesen ach und eine   starken waller auf der  feeder rute verloren  und alles auf teig  also nun  könnt ihr wieder  raten und lästern  teig  geht nicht ist aber so  denn  werde nicht verraten was da noch mit drin ist
aber lass euch gerne darüber  geistigen freiraum und mutmassungen anstellen 
lg 
lg


----------



## Andal (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fischfutter*

Jetzt bleiben wir aber bitte beim Thema Grundfutter, denn Boilies sprengen dann den Rahmen endgültig. 

Mal schauen, was das neue Jahr bringt. Dann reden wir über ein gemeinsames Fischen.


----------



## Schuppi 56 (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fischfutter*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Das ist hier jetzt zum Profifutterthread geraten!
> 
> Hat vielleicht irgend jemand noch den Eingangspost von dem 14 jährigen
> Jungangler in Erinnerung?
> ...


Taxider mist du bist echt ein  Träumer  dennw enn der sich gemeldet hätte  .
Hätte ich ihn kostem los  nicht mal porto  von  meine   futter 
die 4  Besten mischungen zu kommen lassen   blos die  0,99€für maden und 0,49€fürn mais die  kann er sich wohl noch leisten denn das  ist bei mir so  wer fragt bekommt auch  was und besoders jung Fischer sollte man  Fördern wenn sie es nötig haben  is ned  jeder das er  den € ned anschauen muss  also dann mach ne dsolche  komentare sonder denk beim tippen  denn wer sagt schon junge  komm d ahast mal 2kg futter fürs preisfischen  .
denn auch meine  gast fischer  bekommen des futter so zur verfügung gestellt  und auch test futter für ihre heimischen Gewässer  blos dann eben angelichen denn Wasser is ned  Wasser muss immer  spezifisch  angerichtet werden in der trocken mischung  denn rhein is ned  Donau und 
Mosel is ned Isar  denn da spielt temp wasser qualität und strömung und  arten  vorkommen imemr  eine Endscheinde Rolle 
 denn kann ned   TS braxen   ander Donau so nehmen wie es von der industrie kommt  musst immer abmischen und  strecken  den sonst hast zu starke  duftsoffe und  nicht den  efekt fressen suchen   also dann viel spass am  tippen lesen gerne 
lg
lg


----------



## nordbeck (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fischfutter*



Andal schrieb:


> Jetzt bleiben wir aber bitte beim Thema Grundfutter, denn Boilies sprengen dann den Rahmen endgültig.
> 
> Mal schauen, was das neue Jahr bringt. Dann reden wir über ein gemeinsames Fischen.




glaub das thema wurd spätestens gesprengt als unser freund von quappen und dorschen anfing.


----------



## Schuppi 56 (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fischfutter*



Andal schrieb:


> Jetzt bleiben wir aber bitte beim Thema Grundfutter, denn Boilies sprengen dann den Rahmen endgültig.
> 
> Mal schauen, was das neue Jahr bringt. Dann reden wir über ein gemeinsames Fischen.


sicher   denn boilis ist ein Tehma was bei mir nicht an den haken kommt .
und würde mich freuen  mit dir mal real die  Gewässer unsicher zu machen .
und bis dahin hab sicher  noch  verbesseungen  gemacht an teig  denn hab heuer schon  umstellungen gemacht die saison  bediengt möglich waren .
weil es ist nie gesagt das alles passt kommt auch viel auf die lust und  Guster der Fische an, sind auch tage wo ich sag  kann end sein was is los  mit den Schuppigen Gesellen denn die wollen nicht  aber   was  das  A&O bei uns ist das ist das  nachst mehr geht als am Tag  und zum Glück gibts ja die 24 std Karten lg


----------



## Taxidermist (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fischfutter*

@Andal, ich glaube ihr werdet euch bestimmt prächtig verstehen!



> Dann reden wir über ein gemeinsames Fischen.


@Schuppi,



> Hätte ich ihn kostem los  nicht mal porto  von  meine   futter
> die 4  Besten mischungen zu kommen lassen   blos die  0,99€für maden und  0,49€fürn mais die  kann er sich wohl noch leisten denn das  ist bei  mir so  wer fragt bekommt auch  was und besoders jung Fischer sollte man   Fördern wenn sie es nötig haben  is ned  jeder das er  den € ned  anschauen muss  also dann mach ne dsolche  komentare sonder denk beim  tippen  denn wer sagt schon junge  komm d ahast mal 2kg futter fürs  preisfischen


Soweit ich das verstehe, ist es doch eine gute Einstellung die du hast!
Und der Junge wird wohl in der Schule gewesen sein, heute morgen, jetzt schön brav an seinen Hausaufgaben sitzen, daher hat er sich bisher hier auch nicht mehr gemeldet!
Wenn er sich noch meldet, dann kannst du ja dein Angebot wahr werden lassen!

Jürgen


----------



## Schuppi 56 (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fischfutter*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> @Andal, ich glaube ihr werdet euch bestimmt prächtig verstehen!
> 
> @Schuppi,
> 
> ...


Sicher denn   warum soll der beim Preisfischen  haufen geld ausgeben wenns aj  billiger auch geht  und wenn du  die  unkosten für alles rechnest kommich bei 5kg futter auf grade mal 2,50€ herstellungs kosten und bei nenn Jungfischer kann man schon aml ne Ausnahme machen  oder  haben mir nicht auch mal klein angefangen  mit  geschenkter Rute und rolle 

meine war eien Dam Zeigenspeck  mit Wenderrolle von meinen Onkel da war ich grade mal 8 jahre alt 

Und Profi Futter  wäre wenn ich es  vermarkten würde  .
Was ich aber  bis  Dato nicht mache es nicht   denn bin  noch nicht so weit  mit gewissen  nartürlichen zutaten 
(haltbarkeit )nicht am ziel 
lg


----------



## hanzz (24. Oktober 2013)

Taxidermist schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist hier jetzt zum Profifutterthread geraten!
> 
> Hat vielleicht irgend jemand noch den Eingangspost von dem 14 jährigen
> Jungangler in Erinnerung?
> ...



Hab mich grad auch gefragt, was der Jung jetzt denkt.
Wahrscheinlich geht er jetzt nur noch mit der Spinne los.
Hoffentlich holt er sich keine 250 Meter 0,19er PP zum Zander naschen.


----------



## Taxidermist (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fischfutter*



> Hoffentlich holt er sich keine 250 Meter 0,19er PP zum Zander naschen.



Der ist gut!
Da krieg ich doch ein Lachen auf die Backen!

Jürgen


----------



## Schuppi 56 (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fischfutter*

ok zu deiner info :
 Dam Ziegenspeck    war der name  in den 40iger bis end der 60iger jahre  genau stand drauf  Dam Angelgerät mit Damyl schnur  denn  Der nette hr ziegenspeck war der Erfinder des effzett Blinker und  und gegen ne  ziegnspeck  tausche ich  jede andere Rute ein   Denn die  hat noch   Qulität carakter und  Lebnsdauer  zum gegen satz der heutigen kohlefaser Blanks  da merkt man wer sich im Ruten bau auskennt 
Denn dam hat bis zu den ersten kohlefasr ruten  super Ruten gebaut  heute  sind max 1 % noch  auf den Markt wo man sagen kann die sind  super Ruten  aber  was  rede ich d a ihr seit sowiso alle schlauer und  glaubt das was ja die  team Profis  plaudern .
sowas  lässt mich kalt wie einnem Eisberg 
lg


----------



## Knispel (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fischfutter*

http://www.altes-angelgeraet.de/dam-geschichte.html

hier geht es aber um preiswertes und vor allen einfaches  Futter.


----------



## Schuppi 56 (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fischfutter*



Knispel schrieb:


> http://www.altes-angelgeraet.de/dam-geschichte.html
> 
> hier geht es aber um preiswertes und vor allen einfaches Futter.


Sag mal glaubst ich sage was genau rein kommt denn setz mich ja ned wieder ,ein ganzes Jahr ans Wasser und teste was passt um den andern das warten auf nenn Biss zu erschweren ? also denkst is ah dummer Bayer mal leicht angeheblt dann kommt schon das richtige rüber. Fehlanzeige denn mach die erst immer am Abend zu vor und dann so das keiner was mit bekommt .
Denkst du die was da Namen und Titel haben die machen das Futter was sie verkaufen nach dem rezept was sie bei den wettkämpfen nehmen ? 
Sicher nicht denn da würden sie ja sich mit ihren eignen wissen schlagen . "Würdest du das machen ?"
sicher nicht . Denn ich glaube nur das was ich selbst Teste und beim Fischen in Anwesenheit Testen lasse .

Wie oft wurde am Wasser um gemischt oder gar zusammen gemischt das es passt . also Futter ist nicht Futter und Teuer garantiert noch lange kein Fangerfolg.

Denn mein Futter ist ohne jedliche Aminosäure oder Protiene Rein Narthur also somit sind die herstellungs kosten auch ned so hoch , weiters werde ich nie genau sagen was ausser den Grund teig noch rein kommt an zutaten selbst von hir vom bord die gastfischer aus dem rems-Murrkreis habne versucht es zu entlocken .
nichts wird da gesagt hab nur gesagt ich mische es zusammen ," das ansetzen hast gesehen und mehr ist nicht dran was drin ist bleibt bei mir also jedlicher Entlockungsversuch ist zwecklos
lg


----------



## Merlin (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fischfutter*

Ich verstehe kein Wort..#d|kopfkrat


----------



## W-Lahn (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fischfutter*

Logorrhoe...


----------



## Andal (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fischfutter*

@ Schuppi:

Der TE will und braucht ja nicht dein besonderes Spezialrezept, der braucht ein günstiges Rezept und da kann man doch problemlos aus dem Nähkästchen plaudern.

Mit dem Bleisteiner-Futter hat er auf jeden Fall eine sehr preisgünstige Basis, die ihm auch großartige Mischereien und Sauereien erspart. In diese Basis mischt man dann noch, je nach Bedarf und Zielfisch ein paar Happen dazu. Das kostet dann auch nicht die Welt. Mais, Maden, Wurmhack, Forellenpellets sind nicht teuer und reichen fürs ganz normale Angel absolut aus. "Weltmeister" will und muss er ja nicht werden.

@ all: Die Gründe für seinen Schreibstil sind ja jetzt offengelegt und er gibt sich ja auch sichtbar mehr Mühe, als noch vor kurzem. Cool bleiben!


----------



## phirania (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fischfutter*

Kläre man mich auf    ????


----------



## Lenzibald (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fischfutter*

Servus.
Also ich nehm immer 3kilo Säcke um 5,50€ vom Hiki Versand streck sie noch mit Semmelbrösel und geb meistens noch Vanillezucker dazu und funzt recht gut bin heuer nicht einmal als Schneider nach hause. Dazumischen kann man ja was man will angefangen vom Mais bis zu nem Spritzer Maggi geht da alles.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## Schuppi 56 (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fischfutter*



Andal schrieb:


> @ Schuppi:
> 
> Der TE will und braucht ja nicht dein besonderes Spezialrezept, der braucht ein günstiges Rezept und da kann man doch problemlos aus dem Nähkästchen plaudern.
> 
> ...


Andal ich komm auf nenn preis von ned ganz 1,20€ wenn ich die Menge rechne was die säcke nach den mischen ergeben 
und im Jahr hab ich nenn Verbrauch von ca 25kg was ich selbst nutze der REST GEHT WEG :
aber lass dich überraschen wenn mir gehen wird bestimmt intresant dann .
lg


----------



## PhantomBiss (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Fischfutter*

Bitte weitermachen


----------



## phirania (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Fischfutter*

Oh ne bitte nicht...#d#d#d
Viel zu Stressig.....#t#t#t


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Fischfutter*



Andal schrieb:


> Jetzt bleiben wir aber bitte beim Thema Grundfutter, denn Boilies sprengen dann den Rahmen endgültig.
> 
> 
> 
> Mal schauen, was das neue Jahr bringt. Dann reden wir über ein gemeinsames Fischen.




Hi,

hab mir gerade den Thread nochmal durchgelesen.
Vielleicht könnte Thomas und Franz dieses Angeln Filmen und auf Anglerboard TV posten. 
Das würde mich bestimmt übers ganze Jahr retten.
Ich seh das ganze schon Bildlich vor mir.
Die Dialoge wären bestimmt einzigartig...


----------



## ranndale (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Fischfutter*

Moin
seit Monaten bin ich mal wieder in diesem Forum und ich muß euch leider sagen,ich habe nix verpasst. Wenn ich mir das alles so durchlese, auf 10 Seiten nix was man gebrauchen kann und fast durchgehen Müll.|bla:
Respect .
Gruß Rann


----------

